# Lok's Garage Herf



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Greg, Lok17, had a garage herf on Saturday and it was a great time! Baboruger, Greysmoke, LittleG, myself, and Greg's wife Nicole all packed the garage and smoked out the neighbors  It was Little G's (Graham's) first herf and I'm pretty sure he enjoyed it. Other than the heat, it was a great time.

I included a pic of his two new family additions for good measure. It's always a great time getting together with everyone and sharing some smokes, drink, and conversation :biggrin:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

cute pups


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is what I am talking about!!! Good peeps, good smokes, good grub...good pups!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like good times.....wish I had been able to make or setup a herf today


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks great. Cute Pups too


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Can we trade for the dogs?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times...great dogs as well. vey cute


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Looked like a great time, wish I could have made it!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like fun! Cute dogs!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I guess I don't have to say the pups are cute, its been done. there is something special about a herf. I am glad you guys showed little g a great time.


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like a great time. Cute dogs.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn its been 3 weeks since I have been to a big herf!! Thats to freaking long!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a great time. Nice pups.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now theres a great time--Big paws on those rottys


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Look fun, cute pups.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

good times... wish I could've made it out for the party


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good pics..good times


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make it. It looks like everyone had a great time. Nice doggies.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Look like a great time! A Herf is always a good time!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great time - thanx for sharing pics. The pups are too cute!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

wish i could have been there with you guys. hopefully next time.

keep a chair by the fan open for me.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great time


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like a great time, nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow love the rottie pups


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like a good time. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Great time, sorry about taking off early, needed to see Benjamin for a little bit before his bed time


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like fun...herfin' is just great!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like a great time!! Sun, beer, BBQ and cigars. What need a man more, except for his friends than!! :redface:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like a GREAT time! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like there was a good time had by all. Some nice pups there.


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks again for the great time. We'll do a beer and stogie herf at my place real soon.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Man you do it up right bro good stuff!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

looks like fun, the pups german or american?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice day there


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Perfect way to spend a day. Cigars, food & spirits, friends and dogs.


----------

